# Painting the Bilge, What Paint Though???



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm replacing the diesel fuel tank which resides in my bilge. While I have it out, I'd like to paint the bilge (among the hundred or so other jobs down there). I used bilge cleaner and a scrub brush last night. While that was a big improvement, it didn't knock my cocks off like I was hoping it would. So..... what kind of paint are bilges painted with?

Tank in









Tank out









Bilge "cleaned"


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

I would use epoxy.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

clean thoroughly, sand lightly, and then paint with Interprotect 2000E.  It's normally used as a barrier coating but works great as a bilge paint.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Interlux Bilgekote. Complete instructions on package or online.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*I'll second that...*



sailingdog said:


> clean thoroughly, sand lightly, and then paint with Interprotect 2000E.  It's normally used as a barrier coating but works great as a bilge paint.


I will second SD's recommendation, although I have done it yet, Interprotect is what I am planning to use.

One factor in choosing the barrier coat type paint is the small amount of water always present in my bilge. (ice box drain, keel stepped mast, etc.)


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

Second the Interluc BilgeKote. 

To barrier coat, the laminate has to be WAY drier than you'll ever get a bilge. To epoxy, it has to be way cleaner.

Bilgekote forgives all of the above, looks good, and is extremely durable.


----------



## wchevron (Oct 19, 2007)

i just painted mine with the intelux bilgekote. used a roller and brush. you need about 2-3 coats.


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

Bilgekote is excellent paint for these things. I used it for the floor in my boat's head and a few lockers - it works great, looks good and easy to clean. The solvent they suggest for preparation, though, is mainly kerosene and stinks appropriately


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

International also makes a product called "Danboline" that's made for bilges.


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations and refreshing my mind. I knew there was a bilge specific product out there, just couldn't remember what the hell it was.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

So Sapper... you think a clean bilge is gonna lure women all the way to the V-berth?


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

sailhog said:


> So Sapper... you think a clean bilge is gonna lure women all the way to the V-berth?


No, I just want them to be more comfy when I make them sleep down there. I'm not completely heartless.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*I would NOT paint it...*

Just clean it and leave it. it looks like a nice factory gelcoat and you'd be amazed at what a little scrubbing, degreasing cleaners and some Acetone will do..

Here's my 29 year old original gelcoat.

If you must "paint" do as SD said and use Interlux 2000E barrier coat in white.. ANY paint you use in a bilge WILL peel!!!!

Here's my 29 year old original gelcoat..


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

halekai36 said:


> .....If you must "paint"....


It is gel coated, and it looks better in person than in that pic (cleaned). Also, that "if" has become more distant sense I've ran into some other, more pressing issues. Painting just dropped down the list a few notches. See my soon to be "2GM Fuel Pump Damage" thread (with nifty pics).


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

halekai36 said:


> If you must "paint" do as SD said and use Interlux 2000E barrier coat in white.. ANY paint you use in a bilge WILL peel!!!!


Thanks Halekai for clarifying why to use a barrier coating product.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

T37Chef said:


> Thanks Halekai for clarifying why to use a barrier coating product.


Even the most robust paints, LPU's, such as Awlgrip, AlexSeal, Sterling, Awlcraft 2000 & Imron are for ABOVE water application only. The only thing that will survive in a bilge for very long are gelcoat and epoxies including the epoxy barrier coats..

Trust me the P.O. of my old Catalina 30 painted the bilge, with a "bilge" paint (Bilge Coat- Notice it does not say "Bilge Adhere") and within two years the paint flakes were clogging my bilge pump. It took me about 50 hours of labor to remove the paint and another 10 hours to re-gelcoat it.

He also painted the head and that took me over 100 hours to remove the paint and buff the gelcoat back..

As I said if you have gelcaot it CAN be made to look like new. Products like On & Off Gel, strong de-greasers and Acetone will do wonders..

I would not "paint" my wort enemies bilge


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

I dunno about worst enemies. 
Others, like the author of this article http://sailmag.com/boatworks/0408BilgePainting/ think differently.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

jjablonowski said:


> I dunno about worst enemies.
> Others, like the author of this article http://sailmag.com/boatworks/0408BilgePainting/ think differently.


Sorry but.....!

You CAN'T always believe what you read in magazines and it's no more evident than in the poorly researched and written article you referenced!
Here's a direct quote from Mr. Nielson:
_*"There's another reason to protect your bilge with paint. Water standing in a bilge can migrate into the hull laminate. There have been numerous cases of boats coming up with osmotic blistering on the inside, or even with core damage."*

_No sh&t Sherlock BUT there is NO paint including "Bilge Kote", the paint he referenced in the article, that will prevent osmotic blistering!! The only known products that will reduce or prevent blistering are #1 Polyester Gelcoat (has it's downfalls but works for longer than any paint) #2 Vinylester Gelcoat (much better than polyester) #3 Epoxy barrier coats and epoxy.

Please show me ONE paint, INCLUDING BILGE KOTE, that makes the claim that it prevents blistering as Mr. Nielson eluded to.

We need to stop putting these magazines & their writers up on pedestals! They are often very, very wrong!!

One quick phone call to Interlux will get you these answers:

Is Bilge Kote a barrier coat? = NO

Does Bilge Kote prevent water from getting to the laminate? = NO

Does Bilge Kote prevent chemicals such as gas & oil from getting to the laminate? = NO

Does Bilge Kote prevent odors from penetrating the substrate? = NO

Is Bilge Kote resistant to oil and gas meaning they won't soften it? = More so than many other one part paints.

To prevent osmotic blistering in the bilge what should I use? = A barrier coat (they sell barrier coat BTW)

Are barrier coats impervious to chemicals? = Most but you should still coat it to protect it.

With what product should I coat 2000E to protect it? = Bilge Kote.

But if Bilge Kote is not impervious to chemicals, water and odor how is that protecting the barrier coat? = I don't have a good answer for that.

BTW, Bilge Kote is nothing more than a modified, quick drying one part Polyurethane paint designed for bilges but offers only beautification and zero benefit beyond that....

P.S. Mr. Nielson also admits what I stated about bilge paint although he greatly diminishes how difficult it can be to remove the peeling bilge paint.

Quote:
*"If your bilge has been previously painted, a rotary wire brush mounted on a drill might be the best way to get rid of paint flakes."*


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Which is why I generally recommend using Interprotect 2000E for bilges.


----------

